# Multi level cage question and urine



## neparker (Dec 11, 2012)

It's almost time (Saturday) that ill get to pick up the new baby ratties and finally take them home. We have a new cage all set up and ready. My only concern is, with a multi level cage, will rats get urine all over my wall if the cage is against the wall? A friend said that's why she sticks with single level cages. If that does happen, urine getting on the wall, Would females be better or are both females and makes about the same with spraying urine?I've also read somewhere I should put a Rock in the litter box for males? Why is this?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never had an issue with urine on my walls and my rat cage has always been against the wall. I think it depends on the rats. You can always put fleece or litter boxes in the corners.

not sure about the rock thing. though they should have a rock/brick to scratch/trim their nails.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Some rats are very tidy, so pee through the bars to keep their cage clean. It's easily fixed,just pop some perspex or correx behind the cage and its wipe clean. From my experience girls are more likley to do this, boys just go wherever they are sitting unless you are lucky (always put a litter tray next to there beds)


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

My boys Love to pee from the very top shelf, so it goes All over the wall. it doesn't matter if they were sleeping on the bottom or what not, they go to the top shelf just to pee.

Part of our weekly cleaning is spraying and wiping down the wall.


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I have my cage right against the wall and have never, ever had an issue with that.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I have 5 males and 3 females and I've never had a problem. All 3 cages are against the wall I guess it _does _just depend on the rat.


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

Our male rats used to pee down the sides, we also had to wipe down the wall every cleaning time. It was gross. Even though they had a litter box and toys in each corner, they just preferred it. Silly boys.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

My girls do it more than my boys, and some don't do it at all. Isumarat had a good suggestion about putting something in the corners or you could use corner litter boxes with tall backs. You may not have the issue at all.

Bricks in the cage can help keep nails trimmed - put them in spots they have to use, like under the water bottles. It also seems like they like to use them for a bathroom, so putting a brick or rock in the litter box can help to train them.


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

Isamurat's idea is very good. Honestly, I don't have a pee problem as much as I have issues with small things (poops, crumbs, block pieces) getting shoved off the top levels and outside of the cage. I just put a blanket down and shake it out and it keeps the mess off the carpet.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

My female rats pee all over the wall from their double unit cage. It's pretty easy to clean, so I don't think it's a big deal. Rats seem to like to push their bums up against something (like cage bars) to pee, so I think that is where the rock-in-the-pan suggestion comes from. Personally, a high-back litter pan didn't help. Good luck!


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

My girls only pee or poop on the bottom floor. I have a nest on the top, food and water and play on the second, and litter box on the bottom floor.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

I have had all my cages against the wall and never had them get urine on the wall.
just down the side of the cage lol.


----------



## kelii (Dec 18, 2012)

when I had boy rats they would get pee all over the wall, and cage stand. My girls are much neater.


----------

